# its complicated



## brianjrn (May 22, 2012)

Okay. I did it. I ordered a Q5 on Euro delivery. Its something I've always wanted to do. If you read the program on the website, its seems very straight forward. But, it depends on who you deal with. We went to our local Audi dealer and talked with the salesman. He assured us that he had done euro delivery before. So about 4 months before our expected delivery date we ordered the car and put down a deposit. They told us to buy the plane tickets because audi needed our itinerary, which we did. Two months later they still hadn't ordered the car. Being very concerned, we called and asked for an explanation. Turns out the salesman lied to us, he had no idea what he was doing and he missed the cut off date. So they tells us we can still order the car, but our pick up date would be the day before we left europe. We were angry and upset. After calling the sales manager and explaining our situation, sending him all of the emails to back up our story. They took 2 days of phone calls to Germany to get our delivery date confirmed to our originally agreed delivery date. From this point the factory took over and everything went smooth until we had to pay for the car at the dealership. We went to write them a check for the car and they tell us that we have to pay the Value Added Tax up front. We were okay with that until they told us it was $8000.00. VAT is 19% of MSRP. This information is not on the audi website, not in any paperwork that was sent to us. Luckily I had copies of all the emails and paperwork, so I could prove it. They agreed to hold on to our check for the VAT and not cash it. At this point, we are waiting our confirmation from Audi. And we should be picking up the car in a couple of weeks. Stay tuned.


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

brianjrn said:


> Okay. I did it. I ordered a Q5 on Euro delivery. Its something I've always wanted to do. If you read the program on the website, its seems very straight forward. But, it depends on who you deal with. We went to our local Audi dealer and talked with the salesman. He assured us that he had done euro delivery before. So about 4 months before our expected delivery date we ordered the car and put down a deposit. They told us to buy the plane tickets because audi needed our itinerary, which we did. Two months later they still hadn't ordered the car. Being very concerned, we called and asked for an explanation. Turns out the salesman lied to us, he had no idea what he was doing and he missed the cut off date. So they tells us we can still order the car, but our pick up date would be the day before we left europe. We were angry and upset. After calling the sales manager and explaining our situation, sending him all of the emails to back up our story. They took 2 days of phone calls to Germany to get our delivery date confirmed to our originally agreed delivery date. From this point the factory took over and everything went smooth until we had to pay for the car at the dealership. We went to write them a check for the car and they tell us that we have to pay the Value Added Tax up front. We were okay with that until they told us it was $8000.00. VAT is 19% of MSRP. This information is not on the audi website, not in any paperwork that was sent to us. Luckily I had copies of all the emails and paperwork, so I could prove it. They agreed to hold on to our check for the VAT and not cash it. At this point, we are waiting our confirmation from Audi. And we should be picking up the car in a couple of weeks. Stay tuned.


 IIRC, you do have to pay the VAT up front but it gets refunded to you. It's one of those crazy Euro-bureaucratic laws.


----------

